# Coconut Oil



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Does anyone use cold pressed Coconut oil on a daily basis? If so, how and why?

My face seems to get dryer and dryer during the winter. I started taking one tsp per day a week ago and am wondering if anyone has noticed an affect on hair, skin and nails...or anything else for that matter. Thanks!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I take for inflammation. Really helps. I saw a chart that tells how much daily to take. Goes by your weight. My swelling is so much better. Thinking if I quit taking swelling would return. That's the way it is for natural things; IMO.


----------



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I use CO as a facial moisturizer. I don't think I will ever go back to traditional ones.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

You might want to try a natural thyroid supplement if you have problems with dry skin at other times of the year as well.

I love coconut oil and use it everywhere I can. Try it in baked goods and especially in pie crust! I no longer eat butter and it satisfies that craving for rich creaminess. Coconut oil helps control candida yeast. It is a medium chain fatty acid and is really good for you. I tend to have low 'good' cholesterol numbers, so this is one easy, tasty way that I can add good fats to my diet. And, it stores longer than most other oils.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

It's a very healthy cooking and beauty oil. I don't use any vegetable oils, which can cause inflammation and other health issues. Olive is pretty good (fruit oil) but the purity is often in question. I also use a lot of fats from grass fed animals. My "adopted grandmother" taught me to use the paper towels from draining bacon to moisturize my hands. Smells great too!


----------



## varanandy (Nov 29, 2012)

Coconut oil is sometimes applied to the skin as a moisturizer.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

varanandy said:


> Coconut oil is sometimes applied to the skin as a moisturizer.


My hubby is using it every night on his face.  Although I make salves and eye creams, I also like using it sometimes in pure form. I get the expeller pressed extra virgin organic coconut oil, cook with it and really love the subtle taste it adds to foods. We rarely eat fried foods but have switched over to using coconut oil when we can.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I get a weekly massage and I have the therapist use extra virgin coconut oil. It's WONDERFUL.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Trader Joes has it for $5.99 a 1 lb jar and it lasts a long time if you use it sparingly. )


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I just bought 128 oz. (1 gal.) Butcher Boy Coconut Oil from the Mennonite store for $ 12.99. I use it on my face mixed with olive oil /caldula flowers.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

7thswan said:


> I just bought 128 oz. (1 gal.) Butcher Boy Coconut Oil from the Mennonite store for $ 12.99. I use it on my face mixed with olive oil /caldula flowers.


On the mainland, there are no such stores around within driving distance.  I see you live in Michigan. Isn't it interesting to see what we can all get for bargains in different areas?


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I 'think' the Mennonites have an online store.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Coconut oil and jojoba oil is are the main ingredients in the shampoo I buy for my very dry hair.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I 'think' the Mennonites have an online store.


You just sent me down the rabbit hole...  I found an index of stores in my area, very nice!

This isn't food grade, but would be fine for soap or cosmetics:
https://www.lehmans.com/p-2920-coconut-oil-for-soapmaking.aspx


----------



## Trisha in WA (Sep 28, 2005)

There's a lot of great info about coconut oil in the book "Eat Fat Look Thin". 
I use it on my face as a moisturizer and it works beautifully. I have started trying to get my 3-4 TBS a day internally as well, but I am only getting probably 1-2 TBS in reality so far. It's a work in progress here.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, I took all of your advice and tried it on my face...amazing. I will never buy another moisturizer. It's so light and silky and soaks in beautifully.

I also made some natural deodorant with it a month ago, and it is hands-down the best deodorant I have ever used. Will never buy store bought chemical deodorant again. This homemade stuff works 100 times better even.

I can post the recipe if anyone needs to make it.


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Haven said:


> ...
> I can post the recipe if anyone needs to make it.


Yes please!


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

http://www.goorganicblog.com/recipes-fun-stuff/make-your-own/coconut-oil-deodorant

Here is where I got the recipe. I used the arrow root powder (found in the cooler at health food store) instead of the corn starch option. I also used 10 drops of tea tree oil instead of essential oils. It has a light coconut smell with a hint of minty smell from the tea tree.

I poured it in empty chemical deodorant containers. It comes out very heavy and full of product compared to the weight of a commercial deo. Also, a little bit on the pit  goes a long way. I noticed that after 24 hours with a chemical antiperspirant on, you will start to get some odor break through. I have tested this coconut stuff and have had zero smell well after 24 hours. VERY pleased with it, although I am sure different people have different body chemistry.

This is an actual picture I took on my window sill of the stuff I made.


----------



## Soap Natsee (Dec 6, 2012)

I started using a mixture; 10%/90% sweet almond/coconut oil in my hair, before using styling gel. I use about 1/4 tsp, melt in my hands and just rub it in and distribute it evenly. 

I'd use it on my face but since I started using my own homemade soap, my skin isn't dry and itchy anymore. I also started using it for hand lotion yesterday, a bit greasy but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I like how it stays solid at room temperature, but melts on contact with warm skin.


----------

